# Horrible history website!!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.allaboutexplorers.com/explorers/balboa
this is just an example, but boy! is it really bad!

'Balboa was born in Jerez de los Caballeros, Mexico. As a young boy, Balboa had two dreams: to be a famous explorer and to be an Olympic fencing champion. His Olympic dream never materialized, but his ability with the sword was to serve him well in battles throughout his career.'

'After a three week journey, during which the expedition lost all radio contact with their home base, Balboa found the great sea he had longed to see: the Pacific Ocean!'

Shameful really.

Ok.. I did a little digging and it is a website designed for teachers to use to help their studetns weed out useless and incorrect information and to break the mold of believing everything they read on line.
Whew!


----------

